# Anyone tried these LED light fixtures?



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am looking at getting these light fixtures but want to know if anyone else has bought them before & their input before I purchase.

2 Pack EVO 36" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef FOWLR Cichlid 3 Watts 48x 3W | eBay

I know they are bright enough to grow my plants & will be bright enough to reach the bottom of my 135g tank. Just want to know if they are any good or just POS.

Thank you.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert on LED but when you say plants, you mean freshwater plants? These are more for marine setups I think because of the 10000 K spectrum for the white LED and the actinic blue 460nm. They probably have a 6500K version of LED which is what you want for freshwater plants.


----------

